# VW Auto Tranny Database: Part #'s, Ratios, Etc



## Jetta_1.8Tip (Jun 3, 2001)

Let's get a spec resource going for:
*ALL VW / Audi Automatic / Tiptronic / CVT / DSG*
Try to keep the chat and questions to a minimum, just specs.
*MKIV 09A 5sp Tiptronic* 
Years used: 2002, 2003, 2004
Manf: Jatco
TCU Programming: Hitachi
1st 3.80
2nd 2.13
3rd 1.36
4th 0.94
5th 0.69
Final 4.44:1








This applies to cars running 225/45/17's
AWP 5sp Tiptronic cars also have a unique cooling part that runs after the car is off.











_Modified by Jetta_1.8Tip at 7:52 PM 7-18-2004_


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

*Re: VW Auto Tranny Database: Part #'s, Ratios, Etc (Jetta_1.8Tip)*

What about the 6-spd Tip in the New Beetle Convertible?


----------



## Jetta_1.8Tip (Jun 3, 2001)

*Re: VW Auto Tranny Database: Part #'s, Ratios, Etc (Pelican18TQA4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pelican18TQA4* »_What about the 6-spd Tip in the New Beetle Convertible?

I only listed the one I knew more about (mine). This is all I know about yours.
*NBC "???" 6sp Tiptronic* 
Years used: 2003.5, 2004, 2005?
Manf: Aisin
TCU Programming: ?????
1st 4.04
2nd 2.37
3rd 1.56
4th 1.16
5th 0.85
6th 0.68
Final 3.94:1


----------



## Piper106 (Mar 23, 2003)

*Re: VW Auto Tranny Database: Part #'s, Ratios, Etc (Jetta_1.8Tip)*

Don't know if you want just the Tiptronic ratios or all VW autos
but per the book 'VW New Beetle Performance Handbook' by Keith Seume, here are ratios for the 01M auto 4 speed in the NB;
2.0L gas
1st 2.714
2nd 1,551
3rd 1.000
4th 0.679
final drive 4.875
1.8T
1st 2.714
2nd 1.441
3rd 1.000
4th 0.742
Final drive 4.433
1.9 TDI (diesel)
1st 2.714
2nd 1.441
3rd 1.000
4th 0.742
Final drive 3.20
That's all I think I know.
Piper106


----------



## BORA1.8T (Jul 29, 1999)

*Re: VW Auto Tranny Database: Part #'s, Ratios, Etc (Piper106)*

Hay Anyone know what is the max TOrque That the MK4 2.0 00 Auto not tip Can take??? coz these are interesting INfo you guys are giving out... cool


----------



## Jetta_1.8Tip (Jun 3, 2001)

*Re: VW Auto Tranny Database: Part #'s, Ratios, Etc (Jetta_1.8Tip)*

From another post... More good info http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *baomo* »_
A.T., 1.8L (turbo gas), 4 spd trans code "FDC" 
A.T., 1.8L (turbo gas), 5 spd, trans code "EYN" 
A.T., 1.8L (turbo gas), 5 spd, trans code "EYP" (almost all MKIV 5sp Tips)
A.T., 1.9L (turbo diesel), trans code "FDB" 
A.T., 2.8L (6 cyl), 4 spd trans code "FCZ"
A.T., 2.0L, (trans code "FDF") 
A.T., 2.8L (6 cyl), 5 spd trans code "EEF"


Edited to remove manual codes


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: VW Auto Tranny Database: Part #'s, Ratios, Etc (Jetta_1.8Tip)*

I am discovering a distinct lack of info about the early 3 speed boxes...hmm. I guess I'll have to start hunting







.


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: VW Auto Tranny Database: Part #'s, Ratios, Etc (B4S)*

Agreed--Im trying to find info on this 88 TN trans and I get bupkus.
Any help follks?


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: VW Auto Tranny Database: Part #'s, Ratios, Etc (B4S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B4S* »_I am discovering a distinct lack of info about the early 3 speed boxes...hmm. I guess I'll have to start hunting







.

Yeah, this can't just be all A4 chassis cars.
What about the Early Autos?
Point of Issue: Failure of seal between transaxle fluid and ATF leads to early failure of old style auto boxes.

TBerk


----------



## Jwile (Apr 16, 2002)

*Re: VW Auto Tranny Database: Part #'s, Ratios, Etc (Piper106)*

got info on the 01 4spd';s ? 
i know its different from what you had post'd that is for the newer 4spd trans


----------



## der_panzer (Apr 28, 2003)

*Re: VW Auto Tranny Database: Part #'s, Ratios, Etc (B4S)*

Better late than never








Per the Bentley for 85-92, all 3-speed 010 models have the following gearing:
1st: 2.71
2nd: 1.50
3rd: 1.00
010 TL, 010 TN and 010 TNA have 3.41 finals, 010 TJ has 3.12 finals.
Hope this helps!


----------



## turbo-daddy (Dec 28, 2002)

*Re: VW Auto Tranny Database: Part #'s, Ratios, Etc (der_panzer)*

anyone have any info on the auto's from a mk3??


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: VW Auto Tranny Database: Part #'s, Ratios, Etc (turbo-daddy)*

*A1 Tranny info anyone>???*


----------



## They_Call_Me_Bob (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: VW Auto Tranny Database: Part #'s, Ratios, Etc (Neptuno)*

whats our drivetrain loss versus manual?


----------



## heuer21 (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: VW Auto Tranny Database: Part #'s, Ratios, Etc (They_Call_Me_Bob)*

Anyone know the specs for the Torque Converter for the 5 speed Tip?


----------



## rocconut (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: VW Auto Tranny Database: Part #'s, Ratios, Etc (heuer21)*

How about the auto tranny in the 99 Golf TDI anyone have any info?


----------



## Loudener (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: VW Auto Tranny Database: Part #'s, Ratios, Etc (rocconut)*

Anyone have the ratios for the MKV GTI DSG?


----------



## sys3175 (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: VW Auto Tranny Database: Part #'s, Ratios, Etc (BORA1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BORA1.8T* »_Hay Anyone know what is the max TOrque That the MK4 2.0 00 Auto not tip Can take??? coz these are interesting INfo you guys are giving out... cool

Believe all mk4 (except maybe the r32) both manual and automatic will throw a tq exceed code over 250ft/lb. Assuming the recode didn't override the ecu's programming.


----------



## u4sure (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: VW Auto Tranny Database: Part #'s, Ratios, Etc (sys3175)*

From: Techtonics http://www.techtonicstuning.com/trannyratios.asp
"010" 3 Speed Automatic

Code 1st 2nd 3rd R&P Notes 

EQ 2.55 1.45 1.00  3.76 
TB,TC,TCA 2.55 1.45 1.00 3.57 
TF,TK 2.71 1.50 1.00 3.41 
TJ 2.71 1.50 1.00 3.12 1.8L Gasoline '85-'87 (Tq Cv - K) 
TL 2.71 1.50 1.00 3.41 1.6L Diesel (Canada)'85-'87 (Tq Cv - U) 
TNA,TN 2.71 1.50 1.00 3.41 1.8L Gasoline '85-'92 (Tq Cv - K) 


"096" 4 Speed Automatic

Code 1st 2nd 3rd 4th R&P Notes 

APC 2.714 1.551 1.000 0.679 4.222 Corrado G60 
APE 2.714 1.551 1.000 0.679 4.222 Passat 16V 
APB 2.714 1.551 1.000 0.679 4.222 Corrado VR6 '92 
CFA 2.714 1.551 1.000 0.679 3.700 VR6 Corrado, Golf/Jetta III 
CFF 2.714 1.441 1.000 0.743 3.700 VR6 Corrado, Golf/Jetta III, Passat 
CNK 2.714 1.441 1.000 0.743 4.222 2.0L Golf/Jetta III, Passat '95-up 
CFC 2.714 1.551 1.000 0.679 4.222 2.0L Golf/Jetta III 
CFD 2.714 1.551 1.000 0.679 4.529 1.8L Golf/Jetta III (Canada) 
CFH 2.714 1.441 1.000 0.743 4.222 2.0L Golf/Jetta III 
CFK,CRR 2.714 1.441 1.000 0.743 4.529 1.8L Golf/Jetta III (Canada) 

"01M" 4 Speed Automatic

Code 1st 2nd 3rd 4th R&P Notes 

CLB 2.714 1.441 1.000 0.743 3.700 VR6 Golf/Jetta III, Passat '95-up 
CLK 2.714 1.441 1.000 0.743 4.222 2.0L Golf/Jetta III, Passat '95-up 
CKX 2.714 1.441 1.000 0.743 4.529 1.8L Passat '95-up (Canada) 
CKY 2.714 1.441 1.000 0.743 4.529 1.8L Golf/Jetta III, Passat '95-up 
CKZ 2.714 1.441 1.000 0.743 3.273 TDI Golf/Jetta III, Passat '95-up 
DMP 2.714 1.441 1.000 0.742 3.700 TDI Beetle, Golf/Jetta IV 
DYQ 2.714 1.551 1.000 0.679 4.875 2.0L Beetle 
ECP,EPC,EPL 2.714 1.441 1.000 0.742 4.533 1.8T Beetle, Golf/Jetta IV 
DVH,ELU,FDC 2.714 1.441 1.000 0.742 4.533 1.8T Golf/Jetta IV 
ECN,ELT,EBP,FDB 2.714 1.441 1.000 0.742 3.700 TDI Golf/Jetta IV 
EFB,ELZ,EPH,FDG 2.714 1.441 1.000 0.742 3.700 2.0L Golf/Jetta IV 
DYG,ECV,ELY,EPG 2.714 1.551 1.000 0.679 4.875 2.0L Golf/Jetta IV 
ECM,ENZ,EPJ,FCZ 2.714 1.441 1.000 0.742 4.267 VR6 Golf/Jetta IV 



_Modified by u4sure at 4:15 AM 11-8-2007_


----------



## lax1492 (Jan 19, 2004)

*Re: VW Auto Tranny Database: Part #'s, Ratios, Etc (Jetta_1.8Tip)*

*MKIV 09A 5sp Tiptronic* 
Years used: 2002, 2003, 2004
Manf: Jatco
TCU Programming: Hitachi
A.T., 1.8L (turbo gas), 5 spd, trans code "EYN" 
A.T., 1.8L (turbo gas), 5 spd, trans code "EYP"
A.T., 1.8L (turbo gas), 5 spd, trans code "GNZ"

Wanted to add the GNZ code in


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: VW Auto Tranny Database: Part #'s, Ratios, Etc (Jetta_1.8Tip)*

Would be nice to find out what the codes are for the 6sp tiptronic. I also am wondering if there are any performance parts for this trans as well.
And yes I used performance parts and TipTronic in the same paragraph








Anyone


----------



## lilgreydentwagen (Sep 13, 2005)

*Re: VW Auto Tranny Database: Part #'s, Ratios, Etc (sledge0001)*

ok so i take it i won't find any info on the mkII slush box in my friend's car that is going t.u. very useful thread http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif














http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: VW Auto Tranny Database: Part #'s, Ratios, Etc (sledge0001)*

I found out that my 2004 NBC has a Transmission Code of GHE 
Horaaah!!


----------



## ockey53 (Nov 10, 2008)

*Re: VW Auto Tranny Database: Part #'s, Ratios, Etc (u4sure)*


_Quote, originally posted by *u4sure* »_From: Techtonics http://www.techtonicstuning.com/trannyratios.asp
"01M" 4 Speed Automatic

Code 1st 2nd 3rd 4th R&P Notes 

CLB 2.714 1.441 1.000 0.743 3.700 VR6 Golf/Jetta III, Passat '95-up 
CLK 2.714 1.441 1.000 0.743 4.222 2.0L Golf/Jetta III, Passat '95-up 
CKX 2.714 1.441 1.000 0.743 4.529 1.8L Passat '95-up (Canada) 
CKY 2.714 1.441 1.000 0.743 4.529 1.8L Golf/Jetta III, Passat '95-up 
CKZ 2.714 1.441 1.000 0.743 3.273 TDI Golf/Jetta III, Passat '95-up 
DMP 2.714 1.441 1.000 0.742 3.700 TDI Beetle, Golf/Jetta IV 
DYQ 2.714 1.551 1.000 0.679 4.875 2.0L Beetle 
ECP,EPC,EPL 2.714 1.441 1.000 0.742 4.533 1.8T Beetle, Golf/Jetta IV 
DVH,ELU,FDC 2.714 1.441 1.000 0.742 4.533 1.8T Golf/Jetta IV 
ECN,ELT,EBP,FDB 2.714 1.441 1.000 0.742 3.700 TDI Golf/Jetta IV 
EFB,ELZ,EPH,FDG 2.714 1.441 1.000 0.742 3.700 2.0L Golf/Jetta IV 
DYG,ECV,ELY,EPG 2.714 1.551 1.000 0.679 4.875 2.0L Golf/Jetta IV 
ECM,ENZ,EPJ,FCZ 2.714 1.441 1.000 0.742 4.267 VR6 Golf/Jetta IV 
_Modified by u4sure at 4:15 AM 11-8-2007_

I have a 2001 Golf 1.8T Auto. From this chart, I get that the tranny is one of these: ECP,EPC,EPL,DVH,ELU,FDC. Where is the code located on the tranny? Or can I get this from the VIN somehow?


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: VW Auto Tranny Database: Part #'s, Ratios, Etc (Jetta_1.8Tip)*

I collected these while researching the 09G:
08 Rabbit final drive 3.89
1 4.04
2 2.37
3 1.56
4 1.16
5 .85
6 .67

GSY 05 golf final drive 4.067
GJZ 05 golf final drive 3.867
1 4.148
2 2.370
3 1.556
4 1.115
5 .859
6. .686

03 TT final drive ???
1 4.044
2 2.371
3 1.556
4 1.159
5 .852
6 .676
04 Beetle Turbo final drive 3.94
1 4.04
2 2.37
3 1.56
4 1.16
5 .85
6 .68
HFU HRM Final Drive 3.89 05 Jetta HFU
06-07 Jetta HFU/HRM 06 07 Rabbit HRM

08 mini cooper FD = 4.103
1 4.418
2 2.370
3 1,556
4 1.115
5 .859
6 .686


----------



## victorywhity (Jun 12, 2008)

*Re: VW Auto Tranny Database: Part #'s, Ratios, Etc (u4sure)*

I dont find DMN code in the list....


----------



## MPShane (Jan 6, 2010)

*Re: VW Auto Tranny Database: Part #'s, Ratios, Etc (Jetta_1.8Tip)*

does anyone know the max HP and TQ for an 04 jetta gls


----------



## nbugnut (Sep 30, 2009)

*Re: VW Auto Tranny Database: Part #'s, Ratios, Etc (ockey53)*

I have a '99 NB with a bad tranny R&P is broken...reviewing the manual (Bentley) looks like I have a DYQ. I've searched for a good used one (in Canada) with no luck at all, and this list gives many more options.
If I look for an exact ratio cross, it looks like DYG,ECV,ELY,EPG will have the right gearing/R&P ratio, but are they a direct fit, and does everything work the same?
Any input would be really appreciated....I'd sooner be driving my car than messaging about it...even if I could buy a core trans with a good R&P I'd be happy.
BTW...I didn't find Bently helpful at all about the trans other than taking it out and codes...I'm looking for details of the insides and exploded views in case I have to repair it myself...are there a more details somewhere I haven't been able to find in my searches?
Thanks all for the info on this subject...what a great resource this list is.


----------



## TDIHolic (May 25, 2011)

*GNZ specs*

Does any one have the ratios for the tiptronic GNZ ? I know EYP and EYN are the same, but I could not find GNZ anywere.


----------



## select315 (Oct 7, 2002)

*Looking for a GHE TRANSMISSION CORE --NON REBUILDABLE JUNK OK!!!*

A local trany shop claims all his cores were stolen from outside his shop! Hard to believe he didn't sell the cores himself since he has a SERIOUS couple of Guard dogs! We bought an reman and are facing a core charge. Anyone's help at a reasonable cost appreciated. We can handle shipping. Thanks


----------



## sebastian kach (Feb 18, 2010)

Jetta_1.8Tip said:


> From another post... More good info http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
> 
> _Quote, originally posted by *baomo* »_
> A.T., 1.8L (turbo gas), 4 spd trans code "FDC"
> ...


So all MKIV 2.0 auto's are FDF's? Is this true?


----------



## select315 (Oct 7, 2002)

*Help with GHE 6spd 1.8T A/T Core ~ 03 New Beetle etc*

Looking for a core -- bad internals fine -- A local trans shop tore down one of our units, declared it beyond repair. When we returned (after buying a factory reman finding no good used units at a better price) My core was reported as stolen even though the half dozen other units that were "beside it" were untouched and there is a ferocious German Shepard that would have scared most from even entering the driveway! Sure I filed a police report and got a default judgement -- trans shop owner did not even show up -- hoping to cut my losses. Does anybody have anything? Not wanting to use this as a commercial post, just trying to spread the word among the right group who might know of one.....Thanks!


----------



## VR6 Manny (Feb 2, 2007)

Adding some of my finds on compatible Jatco transmission control modules (TCM)

TCM PART NUMBER - COMPATIBILITY/UPDATE NOTES - ENGINE
trans. code: 09A 300 035 L


09A 927 750 T


----------



## jmnmarquez91 (May 16, 2012)

How about complete trans R and R on the mk5 2.5 with the 5 speed trip. Are there special procedures to doing it? or is there anywhere i can look to find more info...i have been looking for a while now...any help would be great.


----------



## iwannacorrado (Jul 26, 2005)

*ECV transmission*

Ive got a 96 jetta w/auto tranny. The tranny was acting up so I decided to buy a used transmission from a guy, he said it came out of a 99 jetta. It has "ECV" tranny code. Well turned out my old tranny just needed a filter and gasket change and new fluid put back in. So im trying to sell this one.  Does anyone happen to know what years the "ECV" was used? thanks


----------



## turbovanman+tdi (Sep 22, 2014)

I found a website listing the final drive as 2.708 for the TDI, 09A 5 speed auto. The TDI final drive is correct as I was told by people that have it have 1800 rpm at 65 mph, which is correct based on the gears, tire diameter and final drive. The 4.44 listed is also right as my wagon match's the numbers in an RPM calculator.


----------

